# 600 Series Lionel Switchers



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

FYI I recently was reintroduced to a problem in another forum. My MKT would derail on turns with 027 track. I used a dry lubricant but in trying the engine again it derailed. Two things contribute to the problem. One is the rear axle to the motor is magnetraction. It was suggested to switch the axles. I am no fan of magnetraction. The engine would be better off without it. To me the problem is in the twisting and friction. The engine is more O than 027 the trucks are a good size and my track is not exactly perfect.The photo shows the metal washer sliding on the frame with the milk plastic washer. A good greasing would help, but I am looking for a different solution. I came up with some plastic washers from a milk jug. I tried them out but still it derailed. My last effort, I used a plastic from a yogurt container. I am using Columbo to solve my mystery.LOL It worked but I cleaned the frame with WD 40 so only time will tell. My next ace is to use rubbing compound on the frame and some car wax.










Bob


----------

